

Swirl: some sugar for Tornado (a web server that powers FriendFeed) - vtail
http://code.naeseth.com/swirl/

======
thegoleffect
After being a long-time python guy, even with this syntactic sugar, I still
find the node.js asynchronous callback paradigm to be more elegant.

But Swirl is a lot cleaner than Tornado's original async_callback. Nice work!

------
stevelosh
So... it turns Tornado into Diesel[1]+an-extra-layer-of-abstraction?

[1]: <http://dieselweb.org/>

